# Planner needed asap!!!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have a planner in their shop or garage??? I just picked up some lumber to make some trim with, it was suppose to be planned and cut, they screwed me. I have to make this today. Help needed. Call me within an hour or so if you have the space or abilitty. I will rent your space buy blades anything. Help appreciated. 850-777-4920.

Jason Hays


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks to Tim and Tarver for offer of use of a planner. I was sweeting how to get all this done today to get to the woods tomorrow! Lol probably wont happen, turns out I have almost 1 whole board left out of the budle they guest and sent me. The Lord has blessed me many times, this is no diffrent. Thanks again for the offers fellas, I ended up buying a new Rigid I got a deal on. So aside from having to work 3x as much for free, I will still get ot done and make my contractor happy. Big thanks to my wife for running around and gathering stuff for me too.


----------

